# Ohio Show ?



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

Who's in ?


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Whether you are new to muskie fishing or a veteran muskie addict, this is an awesome show. I would highly recommend attending the Swap Meet that is Saturday night at the hotel sponsored for the event. Great time to talk about muskies, drink some adult beverages, and acquire some new/used muskie gear at a great price.


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

What time is the swap ?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=268615


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

'Been a long time, Dan, hope to get to see ya. gm


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambler -- what's up ? You still chasing skis and driving fast ?


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I'll have a booth there . Jim is right can't miss the swap on saturday


----------



## ManitouDan (Nov 14, 2011)

Swap was great in my eyes , I loaded up and got rid of some stuff also


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Recap video by Musky Guy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-...WSqY&feature=player_embedded&x-yt-cl=84838260


----------

